# Eyelid abscess drainage by needle aspiration



## miugu (Apr 16, 2013)

What code would be appropriate if a physician performs an eyelid abscess drainage by needle aspiration? 

Thank you


----------



## delphinus777 (May 14, 2013)

Check out CPT codes 10021 or 10160.


----------

